# Feral Dove Needs Mate



## tiffanyh (May 30, 2008)

I have a wild dove that came to me with an injury that I am looking for a mate for. (Not for egg production, for company. No offspring will be had). 

This dove has been injured and can not be released. He has quarantine and lives alone currently. I am looking to either place him with another similiar situation, or adopt a second one as a companion. 

I would like to see where he will go prior to placement and you are welcome to visit my home to visit if your bird will be homed here.

Thanks!

I am in Connecticut.


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

Good decision and VERY WISE requirement for placement. I believe you will both eventually be happier.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Keep checking in. Eventually a bird will show up that is a match for your Dove. It seems to be much easier to find a needy bird than to adopt one out. Can't be too picky about who you place your bird with and it's wonderful that you are willing to be open for inspection if a bird should come to you.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

tiffanyh said:


> I have a wild dove that came to me with an injury that I am looking for a mate for. (Not for egg production, for company. No offspring will be had).
> 
> This dove has been injured and can not be released. He has quarantine and lives alone currently. I am looking to either place him with another similiar situation, or adopt a second one as a companion.
> 
> ...


Don't know where in CT you are. Send a message to this member. http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=5077
She's in Killingsworth, CT. Hasn't been on the forum since Feb but I'm sure she's very busy. She has just gotten her rehab license. Maybe she's got a bird? Can't hurt to ask.


----------

